# Gionee Elife E7 with Snapdragon 800 launched in India for Rs 26,999



## quagmire (Dec 24, 2013)

> *cdn.ndtv.com/tech/images/gadgets/gionee-elife-e7-launch-635.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 -Source


----------



## ZTR (Dec 24, 2013)

You forgot to mention that the 16GB comes with 2GB RAM while the 32GB one comes with 3GB RAM.

Also looks like a great phone for the specs and the price but being a chinese brand it will have a hard time competing againsts the likes of N5,G2,Z1 etc


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 25, 2013)

On paper its camera is great........ Let's see if its good in real life


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 25, 2013)

The question that comes in context with such expensive device is its after sales. 30k for a non established brand here is kind of difficult to buy.
The phone no doubt is innovative.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 25, 2013)

soon most chinese companies will start shipping 25k+ phones and i really doubt they survive


----------



## quagmire (Dec 25, 2013)

^But none with a Krait 400 processor @2.5Ghz..

Gionee has done something that could prove fatal to local companies like MMX, Karbonn etc..

Snapdragon 800 is very expensive SOC, I wonder how much their profit margin is..


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 25, 2013)

quagmire said:


> ^But none with a Krait 400 processor @2.5Ghz..
> 
> Gionee has done something that could prove fatal to local companies like MMX, Karbonn etc..
> 
> Snapdragon 800 is very expensive SOC, I wonder how much their profit margin is..




yep, i agree that. the chipset is very powerful. what i intended to say is that these chinese companies will start shipping 25k+ phones with a lower end/underpowered chipset. it is what going to happen likely.


----------

